# Tennis



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

Anyone not watching should turn it on now.

Hewett v some Yank.

2 sets a piece and Llynton 3/2 in the last set.

COME ONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 January 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Anyone not watching should turn it on now.
> 
> Hewett v some Yank.
> 
> ...




Sorry kennas but son't you mean COMEON?
Nice blog.


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

It was one of his better wins tonight from 2 sets down and a break, but in the end looked easy.

Can't see him going too much further!


----------



## bvbfan (17 January 2007)

Damn I was going for the other guy


----------



## wayneL (17 January 2007)

[rant]I tell you one thing, this whole "Leyton & Becs" show has put me off tennis for life. The oversell has been inescapable. I don't read tabloids or gossip magazines, and I have still seen enough of their faces to last me 5 lifetimes. I never want to see or hear of Lleyton or f'ing Becs ever again.

That means never watching or reading about tennis until about ten years after his retirement, and we shall all be swamped by rising sea levels by then.

Mentioning tennis is now the ultimate _faux pas_ in this household.  [/rant]

Good luck to the rest of the players.


----------



## billhill (17 January 2007)

Federer is so good he has made the game utterly boring.


----------



## sleeper88 (17 January 2007)

billhill said:
			
		

> Federer is so good he has made the game utterly boring.




just like the aussies in cricket


----------



## Kauri (17 January 2007)

wayneL said:
			
		

> [rant]I tell you one thing, this whole "Leyton & Becs" show has put me off tennis for life. The oversell has been inescapable. I don't read tabloids or gossip magazines, and I have still seen enough of their faces to last me 5 lifetimes. I never want to see or hear of Lleyton or f'ing Becs ever again.
> 
> That means never watching or reading about tennis until about ten years after his retirement, and we shall all be swamped by rising sea levels by then.
> 
> ...



    In our humble household he is referred to as Cleytons... the tennis player you have when your'e not having one..


----------



## Sean K (17 January 2007)

I agree with the whole Lleybec thing, but I'll back an Aussie over any Yank just out of principle.   

Come on Wayne, where are your loyalties?    

PS, I am actually no Tennis fan. But I live in Melbourne, and the tennis is on here, so as a true Melbournian I have to be interested. If there was a cockroach race on at the G, you'd get 100 thousand there.


----------



## tech/a (17 January 2007)

*a cockroach race on at the G, you'd get 100 thousand there*

Leave our cockroach races alone----how'd you hear about them anyway!!

If Lleyton won it you'd be claiming he's one of yours!!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (17 January 2007)

Good on you Leyton!

Leyton and his young woman do good for some charity. They are also victims of the Australian affliction.


----------



## Broadside (17 January 2007)

Personalities aside Lleyton doesn't have the firepower to win more majors, he expends too much energy even in the early rounds grinding out wins.  Federer is a joy to watch, power, precision and grace....I will gladly watch him win again.


----------



## larry123 (28 January 2007)

Anyone watching th aus open toight? Gonzo is looking good reckon he might give the fed express a run for his money, either that or he will choke.


----------



## scsl (28 January 2007)

larry123 said:
			
		

> Anyone watching th aus open toight? Gonzo is looking good reckon he might give the fed express a run for his money, either that or he will choke.



I think Federer's going to make a huge statement tonight about his standing in men's tennis. I'm predicting that he won't drop a set on his way to his 10th grand slam, the first to do so in a very long time.

tab odds:
Federer 1.19
Gonzalez 4.25

Given the way Federer's been steamrolling his opponents leading up to the final and his 9-0 record of Gonzalez, his odds are pretty generous huh!


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IQz3KluPl4&NR sporting bet odds slightly better:-
fed 1.18
gon 5.00

scsl, note that you have to put on 104.75 you're sure to get $100 back.
whereas with TAB you need to put on 107.56 to get 100 back . (TAB are a rip off   ) 

1.18	 $84.75 on fed to win 100
5.00	 $20.00 on gon to win 100
	 $104.75 

1.19	 $84.03 on fed to win 100
4.25	 $23.53 on gon to win 100
	 $107.56 

generous odds for federer? - dont forget the 45 winners 3 unforced errors of Gonzalez - lol - I was thinking pretty good odds on the Chilian.  (not that either of us will probably put our money where our mouth is yes? )
either way - should be a beauty. 
I've been pleased to watch a line of (losing) champions get hammered lately - end up playing all manner of wobbly shots - At least the bastards are human  
not that choking (or demoralisation ?) was ever my problem lol - it was more trying to stop the ball going over the fence. (in the two games of tennis ive played )


----------



## kgee (28 January 2007)

sportingbet 1.11 for fed remeber he is 9-0 against gonzalez although I did put a cheeky multi for venus and gonzalez for upsets...so go gonzalez


----------



## mmmmining (28 January 2007)

Cannot remember who is the last Aussie winner of Aussie Open. Come on, Aussie, don't wait until my kids to win it...


----------



## kgee (28 January 2007)

the fed express keeps rolling geez he could make the tall poppy syndrome a worldwide phenomenm


----------



## scsl (28 January 2007)

Federer just too good!  7-6, 6-4, 6-4.

But Gonzalez sure did put up a fight in the first set... I'd rather see a player put up a fight against Federer as opposed to getting steamrolled by him. We'll definately see more of Gonzalez this year.

Federer didn't lose a set on the way, becoming the first player to do so since Bjorn Borg in 1980! And 1972 here in Australia (Ken Rosewell).

What was surprising was the number of unforced forehand errors by Federer... something about the wind


----------



## Happy (29 January 2007)

On free to air TV commentary was in your face.

What players should do, what commentators did when they played in very staccato voice, almost like advertisements.
You just couldn’t enjoy the play; you had to listen to too much kind of everything.

Pity, ended up for me with vision no voice for most of the matches.

Watching Sharapova to play without labour screams was quite enjoyable too.


----------



## larry123 (3 June 2007)

Just starting this thread up again.

What do people reckon about Nadal's 80 odd winning streak on clay. Phenominal achievement, I suppose federer was basically the only man that could end his run, though.


----------



## kgee (3 June 2007)

Phenomenal achievement...I'm kinda hoping it'll be Fed and Nadal in the final even though it'll mean Hewitt losses to nadal tonight...


----------



## Peakey (3 June 2007)

I'd love to see Hewitt produce the upset and beat Nadal..... I think the match is tomorrow night....

It'll be a VERY tough match for Hewitt, I reckon he might get 1 or 2 sets off Nadal, but to beat Nadal on clay @ the French Open is a very BIG ask, he'll need to be at his very best from the first point, none of this dropping the first set 6-1 like he did against Nieminen in his last match....!!! 

He did well against Nadal in the Hamburg tourney in the lead up to the French Open, by taking a set off Nadal and forcing it into a 3rd set but going down 7-5.

The local press have certainly talked up Hewitt in lead up to this match up....... Training with Darren Cahill and Agassi etc....  

Should be a good match.

COME ON!!!!


----------



## larry123 (23 June 2007)

Nadal too good for federer again,
whats he going to do with himself. Do you think that federer will ever win the French open if Nadal keeps playing the way he is?


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 June 2007)

Spunk  Maria S.  playing tonight lol. I`ll be with her every enhhhrrrr.Happy days :

Oh Leyton playing too. He`s that osssttralian isn`t he.


----------



## Bomba (28 June 2007)

the ozzies unfortunately arent doing too well

once again it looks like its left up to Hewitt to fly the flag


----------



## purple (28 June 2007)

Bomba said:


> the ozzies unfortunately arent doing too well
> 
> once again it looks like its left up to Hewitt to fly the flag




Hewitt? Miroslav Mecir even, could beat him.  i'm a bit out of generation i guess..


----------



## Broadside (28 June 2007)

purple said:


> Hewitt? Miroslav Mecir even, could beat him.  i'm a bit out of generation i guess..




I remember Mecir, the Big Cat also known as the Swede Killer...the Swedes couldn't read him, he was an enigma.

Australian tennis is an embarassment of poverty at the moment.  Take Hewitt out of the equation and we really have nothing....Tennis Australia makes plenty of money out of the Open but it doesn't seem to be producing a lot of great young talent.  Mind you money isn't the only answer, Wimbledon must make millions and only recently has there been any success with Henman and Murray.


----------



## larry123 (29 June 2007)

*Australian tennis is an embarassment of poverty at the moment.  Take Hewitt out of the equation and we really have nothing....*

Little Harsh don't you think. Australia has a lot of players like Guccione, Reed, Lucszac etc. that are up there but it take's something more to become a great player.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 June 2007)

the Hawkeye gamble adds a great touch 
only allowed a call or two per set whatever.
Shame they didn't have it in MacEnroe's day - would have shut him up lol.

Gee I would have loved to watch him having to apologise (and/or pull his head in) after it was shown that some "IDIOTIC Blind Linesman!!" was smarter than the "Smart-ass Superbrat". 

Personally haven't been watching much tennis lately - 
but if you turn your head on its side, and watch the XAO going back and forwards (vertically), there's a similarity.


----------



## Broadside (29 June 2007)

larry123 said:


> *Australian tennis is an embarassment of poverty at the moment.  Take Hewitt out of the equation and we really have nothing....*
> 
> Little Harsh don't you think. Australia has a lot of players like Guccione, Reed, Lucszac etc. that are up there but it take's something more to become a great player.




Yes I am harsh, but we have seen lots of junior champs fail to kick on for many many years. Something isn't working, let's hope this generation of young ones can break the cycle.  At this point, on the senior men's tour, Hewitt is the only one carrying the flag.


----------



## spottygoose (29 June 2007)

Bomba said:


> the ozzies unfortunately arent doing too well
> 
> once again it looks like its left up to Hewitt to fly the flag




Bit early to say that yet! Look at Wayne Arthurs he beat the 11th seed in straight sets last night!


----------



## Bomba (29 June 2007)

good win by Arthurs.

the women arent doing too well.

does anyone know if the poo has retired?  does anyone care, lol?


----------



## purple (29 June 2007)

Bomba said:


> good win by Arthurs.
> 
> the women arent doing too well.
> 
> does anyone know if the poo has retired?  does anyone care, lol?




The Poo? He's doing damage to Aussie tennis..he's a sad joke nowadays. 

My opinion too tha Aus tennis is languishing. has not been to the kind of standard as back then when Newcombe's moustache could even strike fear into opponent's hearts.

nowadays other countries have dominated, look at those Russian muscular models, er..players hammering out women's tennis.


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 June 2007)

> good win by Arthurs



.

Wayne Arthurs is a great example of the saying......."It`s not the size of the dog in the fight ,  it`s the size of the fight in the dog".

Just to get there , pure determination.


----------



## kgee (29 June 2007)

Broadside said:


> Yes I am harsh, but we have seen lots of junior champs fail to kick on for many many years. Something isn't working, let's hope this generation of young ones can break the cycle.  At this point, on the senior men's tour, Hewitt is the only one carrying the flag.




I think tennis is a bit like boxing sometimes in that the most successful come from the most developed nations (finacially wise) or the most underveloped.
bjorkman vs arthurs will be interesting been both 36 years of age


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 June 2007)

The missus watched all three Aussies who played last night - Arthurs Hewitt and Guicchioni - (personally I slept) 

Arthurs made a humourous remark (apparently) that he now plays Jonas Bjorkman, the other 35 year old (approx)  - some joke about the veterans starting next week and should they front up then instead ? lol

his fiancee might object to him continuing  - but their kid is all for it lol - good luck to him and them !!

http://abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/06/29/1965545.htm?section=sport


----------



## purple (29 June 2007)

i like old timers battling on, but their fairy tale stories always end quickly when the reality of the new breed of hard hitters becomes just too real. 

How many players have come out of retirement and successfully regained a top ranking in their sport? only Michael Jordan of basketball comes to mind.

no one in tennis. there have been many tries though.


----------



## purple (29 June 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Spunk  Maria S.  playing tonight lol. *I`ll be with her every enhhhrrrr*.Happy days :




Please elaborate...sounds juicy


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 June 2007)

purple said:


> How many players have come out of retirement and successfully regained a top ranking in their sport?



 Connors? Agassi?  -  but maybe it depends how you define retirement,  purple , lol - 
maybe they just went through a purple patch


----------



## purple (29 June 2007)

Read an article in a paper which was interesting. only Hardcopy though. interesting bits here :

" millions of pounds are invested in British tennis every year...no woman ranked in top 100...

Jelena Jankovic, Ana Ivanovic, Novak Djokovic are top 10 players from Serbia.
*Not a single cent is invested in these players*. We are very hungry, we want to do well, we work hard."


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 June 2007)

purple said:


> Read an article in a paper which was interesting. only Hardcopy though. interesting bits here :
> 
> " millions of pounds are invested in British tennis every year...no woman ranked in top 100...
> 
> ...




Them perty Brit. girls aren`t getting lazy are they.


----------



## drasicjazz (30 June 2007)

beautifull stuff on now!!!
safarova and Jankovic
die hard tennis
second set-- 11 tiebreaks
now third set
i go for safarova
excellent tennis  both girls ...
both as usual i go for the underdog 
safarova n ° 25 versus jankovic n °3

...back to the game


----------



## drasicjazz (30 June 2007)

drasicjazz said:


> beautifull stuff on now!!!
> safarova and Jankovic
> die hard tennis
> second set-- 11 tiebreaks
> ...



...well after over 2 and a half hours of tennis
 jankovic won 
unfortually safarova didn't get throu but watch out for this girl because
if she play's like she did't today she is top ten material!

that's all for now 
enjoy the tournament
cheers


----------



## Peakey (30 June 2007)

Big night of tennis tonight....

Hewitt takes on Canas and in the battle of the thirty somethings Arthurs takes on Bjorkman...... Hewitt should have a win... and hopefully Authurs can pull out something special.....  Good Luck to both Aussies!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 June 2007)

purple said:


> " We are very hungry, we want to do well, we work hard."




Lawrie Lawrence ? someone used to say "hungry dogs fight best"


----------



## larry123 (30 June 2007)

purple said:


> How many players have come out of retirement and successfully regained a top ranking in their sport?




Alicia molik, martina hingis and Guillermo canas (15 month drug ban though)


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 June 2007)

with any luck the wallabies have just come out of retirement too - 
go you good things 
"just beaten the best team in the world (All Blacks )"
all teams (SA, NZ, AUS have now one win each)


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 July 2007)

Hot game at the moment....Sharipova   v    V. Williams.


----------



## Broadside (4 July 2007)

there's a bit of hate in the match between Soderling and Nadal!  Soderling got a lucky net cord and rather than pretend to be sorry, pumped his fist!  and pumped his fist on a Nadal unforced error.....ahh these boys aren't best buddies.

Soderling gets great kick on his serve.


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 July 2007)

Broadside said:


> there's a bit of hate in the match between Soderling and Nadal!  Soderling got a lucky net cord and rather than pretend to be sorry, pumped his fist!  and pumped his fist on a Nadal unforced error.....ahh these boys aren't best buddies.
> 
> Soderling gets great kick on his serve.




True talk B.....Nadal has the forehand breaker that starts off comin at ya that leaves the opponent reaching as it curves and cuts away.Great skill.



p.s. sizable t.v. screens are good huh.


----------



## Broadside (4 July 2007)

wow! that Nadal forehand at deuce....wow, if you saw it you know what I mean.


----------



## purple (5 July 2007)

Broadside said:


> wow! that Nadal forehand at deuce....wow, if you saw it you know what I mean.




Yea, with the strings and racquet technology nowadays, the kind of spin they can leverage onto the ball is amazing. but his forehand is really good.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 July 2007)

Well what about the Bartoli girl...she was practically faultless against J. Henin.Best game of ladies tennis in ages for mine.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

purple said:


> Yea, with the strings and racquet technology nowadays, the kind of spin they can leverage onto the ball is amazing. but his forehand is really good.



that's nothing mate -  the pollies can run rings around em - stringing us along with their rackets, and spinning the hell out of anything that comes near em .


----------



## Sean K (21 January 2012)

Lleyton!!

Two men into the second week. 

Been long time between these drinks.

Probably not going much further but feels good.


----------



## Tink (27 January 2012)

Who has been watching the tennis?

I was hoping for Petra Kvitova to win yesterday, she played well in the second set.

I didnt think Federer would lose - Nadal in.

I am hoping Andy Murray wins today, one of my friends favourites.


----------



## Logique (27 January 2012)

Two for three yesterday, as I thought Kvitova had it in her to beat Sharapova. So it's reach for the earplugs, Azarenka vs Sharapova in the final, which should be a great, if noisy, match.

Can't watch mens tennis, it goes too long, why can't they play three sets like the women. 4hrs to get through a match, I couldn't play table tennis for that long.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 January 2012)

For someone with  OCD and a chronic case of intestinal worms, Nadal makes a great player.  

I have Djokovic to win the final but I'm not so confident now.  Nadal was convincing last night.


----------



## DB008 (27 January 2012)

Logique said:


> Two for three yesterday, as I thought Kvitova had it in her to beat Sharapova. So it's reach for the earplugs, Azarenka vs Sharapova in the final, which should be a great, _if noisy_, match.
> 
> _Can't watch mens tennis_, it goes too long, why can't they play three sets like the women. 4hrs to get through a match, I couldn't play table tennis for that long.




Can't watch womens tennis, too noisy. 



Gringotts Bank said:


> For someone with  OCD *and a chronic case of intestinal worms*, Nadal makes a great player.




Is this fact or fiction?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 January 2012)

lol, fiction!  Actually attempted humour.

I'm making reference to his constant fiddling with his rear, the way a kid with worms would.  The OCD is also fiction, although....  have you watched him closely at change of ends?  The water bottle thing is a worry.


----------



## pixel (27 January 2012)

Logique said:


> Two for three yesterday, as I thought Kvitova had it in her to beat Sharapova. So it's reach for the earplugs, Azarenka vs Sharapova in the final, which should be a great, if *noisy*, match.



 Thank DGTEC for the "Mute" button! :


----------



## Tink (28 January 2012)

LOL GB, I have noticed that too about Nadal. 
After last nights game, I think Nadal will win.

Will be an interesting weekend of finals.


----------



## Logique (28 January 2012)

Of Djokovic can play a 5 hour, 5 set match and back up two days later against Nadal who's had an extra days rest - he'll be a worthy champion.


----------



## joea (28 January 2012)

Hi.
I think the quality of the tennis in the Australian Open is excellent considering its the first major of the year. Nadal and Rogers  match was unreal.
It reflects the attitude of the players coming to Australia.
The Hopman Cup is a fun tournament and brings out the character of the players competing. It seems to set the scene for the other tournaments.
With some good young Australian moving up, it ensures Australian Tennis is in a healthy state.
joea


----------



## Tink (28 January 2012)

Logique said:


> Of Djokovic can play a 5 hour, 5 set match and back up two days later against Nadal who's had an extra days rest - he'll be a worthy champion.




Yep, I wondered how they worked that out, not much time for him to relax between games.
I really enjoyed the game last night, was disappointed but oh well..
You could already see Djokovic going into attack mode at the end, same moves.

Quite a few disappointed about Federer but thats the way it is.


----------



## pixel (28 January 2012)

Congratulations, Victoria Azarenka

Or make that "conGRUNTulations" 

A good, though noisy game with a first-timer a deserving winner.


----------



## Tink (28 January 2012)

Yep, Congratulations to Victoria Azarenka
An hour and twenty two minutes --  all over
I cant believe it

Well deserved : )


----------



## Tink (30 January 2012)

Logique said:


> Of Djokovic can play a 5 hour, 5 set match and back up two days later against Nadal who's had an extra days rest - he'll be a worthy champion.




Well he did it. 
Congratulations and well done Djokovic

You cant help but feel for the other player in these long games, both giving it their best.
Six hours.


----------



## Miss Hale (30 January 2012)

joea said:


> Hi.
> I think the quality of the tennis in the Australian Open is excellent considering its the first major of the year.
> joea




I think that is actually part of the reason for the quality, being the first of the four Grand Slams means that all of the top players would climb Mt Everest to play it and hopefully win it.  If they can win this they have the possibility of winning all four in a year, it's a big incentive at the moment I think.

Gave the women's final a miss, too much shrieking for me.  Watched last night's match though which was great.  Congratulations to Djokovic although Nadal would also have been a worthy winner.


----------



## DB008 (18 January 2013)

Anybody watching this years Australian Open?

Any thoughts?

Novak seems to be playing pretty good.

I wasn't that impressed with Roger Federer the other night, but l guess we'll find out tomorrow night.

As for the ladies, Serina doesn't seem to have that 'fire' anymore, from what I saw. Apart from that, l don't have any 'predictions', LOL.


----------



## Country Lad (18 January 2013)

I find that here is a huge difference in the quality of the performances from very poor bordering on abysmal to very good and informative. 

I am of course referring to the commentators.  On the outer courts Newcombe and whoever he is with do not talk during the play and discuss issues applicable to the game in progress or to those players.

On the other hand, Courier and McAvaney just want to talk, through the play, about all sorts of things that are totally irrelevant.  Both just want to hear the sound of their own voice.  I prefer they would just shut up, I can see what is going on without being interrupted by childish irrelevant banter.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## DB008 (18 January 2013)

Country Lad said:


> I find that here is a huge difference in the quality of the performances from very poor bordering on abysmal to very good and informative.
> 
> I am of course referring to the commentators.  On the outer courts Newcombe and whoever he is with do not talk during the play and discuss issues applicable to the game in progress or to those players.
> 
> ...




Spot on.


----------



## Macquack (18 January 2013)

Country Lad said:


> On the other hand, Courier and *McAvaney* just want to talk, through the play, about all sorts of things that are totally irrelevant.  Both just want to hear the sound of their own voice.




McAvaney is a good athletics commentator, may be a good AFL commentator (I don't know), but he definitely is a dud tennis commentator.

Bring back John McEnroe, what a legend.


----------



## Logique (19 January 2013)

McEnroe was a wild child as a player, but he could play tennis like an artist. Mens tennis is all smash and crash these days. An excellent commentator, but a troubled relationship with Australia.

Tomic against Federer tonight, match of the tournament in the mens, in terms of interest anyway.  

The womens is at least watchable, unlike the mens 4 hour slugfests.  The shriekers are all still in the draw, Azarenka first up this morning. But they'll all have their work cut out to beat Serena.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 January 2013)

I agree, the commentary really sucks.  Commentators need to understand that they are not the entertainment  (Jim Courier particularly).  People just are not interested in all that garbage they go on with, and the way they say it.

McEnroe had an elegant light touch on the court.  For me his commentary is ok, but not great.

Henry Le Cont - hilarious for about half an hour then gets on my nerves a bit. 

Hard to please aren't I?  The sport is the thing; hardly needs commentary since everyone knows what's going on.


----------



## DB008 (19 January 2013)

I agree with the comments regarding the commentary.

They are now talking from first serve, fault and into the second serve.

Channel 7 - take note - tell your commentators to zip it. Look at Martin Tyler (UK Football commentator) on how it should be done...


----------



## Miss Hale (19 January 2013)

Country Lad said:


> I find that here is a huge difference in the quality of the performances from very poor bordering on abysmal to very good and informative.
> 
> I am of course referring to the commentators.  On the outer courts Newcombe and whoever he is with do not talk during the play and discuss issues applicable to the game in progress or to those players.
> 
> ...




I agree, MacAvaney is truly awful.  My heart sunk when the Sydney tournament finished and we switched from the very capable part time commentators to the so called experts like Courier and McAvaney. McAvaney not a good football commentor either.  I much prefer it when they cross to the outside courts and we get Newc, Fitzy etc. Henri Le Conte was funny the first time, now he is predictable and irritating. With Hewitt out, he will join the commentary team tonight, he's pretty good IMO. I spent a day at the tennis earlier in the week and it was quite a relief to watch without the commentary!

I wonder if Andy Murray might be a chance this year.  I give Tomic a small chance to beat Federer tonight but maybe only 10%.  I am not enamoured with any of the top women, can't abide shrieking and Serena lakes graciousness so I don't have much interst in the women's now all the Aussies are out.  I expect Serena or Sharapova to win. 

The side commentry on the Pat Rafter/Bernard Tomic stand off re the Davis Cup is interesting with various old players making their feelings known on several occaisions


----------



## Tink (19 January 2013)

Go Andy 

He won the Olympics, he was a happy man ..


----------



## Miss Hale (19 January 2013)

Great match between Federer and Tomic, I thought Tomic played really well but Roger is just too good for most players. Oh well, last of the Aussies gone....


----------



## sptrawler (19 January 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Great match between Federer and Tomic, I thought Tomic played really well but Roger is just too good for most players. Oh well, last of the Aussies gone....




Yes it was a magic game, but it reminds us of 'you have to walk the walk, if you talk the talk'
It is probably why, Roger played the best game he could play, last thing he needs is a smart ar$e telling him how to suck eggs.lol
It seems a bit endemic in Australia at the moment.


----------



## JTLP (20 January 2013)

Tennis has once again been proven to be the softest/least value for moeny sports.

Tipsarevic retires 'hurt' versus Almargo after being down 6-2, 5-1...how about the slightly higher seed didn't want the embarrassment of a straight sets defeat.

Weak effort and he should be docked prize money for it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 January 2013)

I think tennis is one of the silliest games ever invented.

It reminds me of lycra cycling.

All that effort for so little reward.

Everyone goes home at the end.

gg


----------



## Country Lad (20 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> All that effort for so little reward.




Oh yes?  Careers earnings, doesn't include other income such as endorsements, commercials etc:

Federer, Roger (SUI)	$76,014,777
Nadal, Rafael (ESP)	$50,061,827
Djokovic, Novak (SRB)	$45,686,497
Murray, Andy (GBR)	$24,934,421
Roddick, Andy (USA)	$20,637,390
Ferrer, David (ESP)	$17,178,869
Davydenko, Nikolay (RUS)	$15,434,328
Kuerten, Gustavo (BRA)	$14,624,029
Berdych, Tomas (CZE)	$13,139,293
Nalbandian, David (ARG)	$11,037,715
Haas, Tommy (GER)	$11,014,574
Del Potro, Juan Martin (ARG)	$10,853,349
Tsonga, Jo-Wilfried (FRA)	$10,676,927
Soderling, Robin (SWE)	$10,423,124
Corretja, Alex (ESP)	$10,331,984
Ljubicic, Ivan (CRO)	$10,169,964
Youzhny, Mikhail (RUS)	$9,776,211
Verdasco, Fernando (ESP)	$9,128,375
Stepanek, Radek (CZE)	$8,779,517
Melzer, Jurgen (AUT)	$7,860,163
Costa, Albert (ESP)	$7,580,484
Gasquet, Richard (FRA)	$7,540,613
Llodra, Michael (FRA)	$7,433,974
Fish, Mardy (USA)	$7,229,801
Almagro, Nicolas (ESP)	$7,173,559
Lopez, Feliciano (ESP)	$7,123,764
Simon, Gilles (FRA)	$6,684,830
Tipsarevic, Janko (SRB)	$6,600,238
Monfils, Gael (FRA)	$6,356,746
Nieminen, Jarkko (FIN)	$5,988,881
Wawrinka, Stanislas (SUI)	$5,904,056
Monaco, Juan (ARG)	$5,704,083
Cilic, Marin (CRO)	$5,690,712
Kohlschreiber, Philipp (GER)	$5,626,236
Malisse, Xavier (BEL)	$5,301,578
Baghdatis, Marcos (CYP)	$5,262,780
Schalken, Sjeng (NED)	$5,174,243
Mantilla, Felix (ESP)	$5,106,522
Benneteau, Julien (FRA)	$4,967,182
Mathieu, Paul-Henri (FRA)	$4,581,060
Seppi, Andreas (ITA)	$4,496,769
Isner, John (USA)	$4,467,949
Querrey, Sam (USA)	$4,422,067
Granollers, Marcel (ESP)	$4,209,453
Mayer, Florian (GER)	$4,200,513
Troicki, Viktor (SRB)	$4,029,561
Garcia-Lopez, Guillermo (ESP)	$3,689,770
Hanescu, Victor (ROU)	$3,481,638
Gambill, Jan-Michael (USA)	$3,455,425
Volandri, Filippo (ITA)	$3,342,622

Tomic, Bernard (AUS) 	$1,284,784

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I think tennis is one of the silliest games ever invented.
> 
> It reminds me of lycra cycling.
> 
> ...






Country Lad said:


> Oh yes?  Careers earnings:
> 
> Federer, Roger (SUI)	$76,014,777
> Nadal, Rafael (ESP)	$50,061,827
> ...




But who remembers any of them?

Grunting small ball testosterone driven eejits.

gg


----------



## Tink (21 January 2013)

You have to appreciate the game for what it is, at least they aren't punching each others head in like some games. 
I find that annoying - *just play the game*, we dont want to see that rubbish.

I prefer the men's than the women's tennis.
Djokovic had a good run for his money yesterday, feel for the other guy, Wawrinka.

As said, I am hoping Andy Murray comes through, he has had a great year, but am enjoying the games as they come.


----------



## pixel (21 January 2013)

Tink said:


> You have to appreciate the game for what it is, at least they aren't punching each others head in like some games.



agree completely: Tennis is a game of skill and endurance. Played at the high level displayed in top events like Hopman Cup and Grand Slam events, I find it even aesthetically stimulating.



> I prefer the men's than the women's tennis.
> Djokovic had a good run for his money yesterday, feel for the other guy, Wawrinka.



Agree to an extent: The grunting and screeching by an increasing number of women is indeed annoying; unfortunately, some men are also assuming those bad habits - e.g. Djokovic vs Wawrinka got quite noisy. But my remote has a "Mute" button.


----------



## Logique (21 January 2013)

It might be better live, but on tv the mens is like watching robots, and goes for too long.

The womens is going the same way, but at least it doesn't take 5 hours to get a result.


----------



## explod (21 January 2013)

Tink said:


> You have to appreciate the game for what it is, at least they aren't punching each others head in like some games.
> I find that annoying - *just play the game*, we dont want to see that rubbish.




Agree, and with you too Pixel.

Used to play Aussie Rules, won the boxing as a trainee plod and played tennis for many years.

Contact sports are not only bad on the heads physically for the players it does not have a good effect on brains all round in my view.

Around tennis courts or bascket ball stadiums you do not have the influences of grog on the younger ones.  The community says, lock people up.  There are so many things we could do to imrove the community but once again, sponsors and money rules.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 January 2013)

Logique said:


> It might be better live, but on tv the mens is like watching robots, and goes for too long.
> 
> The womens is going the same way, but at least it doesn't take 5 hours to get a result.




Definitely better live.  I went yesterday and saw some mens' doubles on an outside court, where I could get right up close.  Fast and furious, no commentary either.


----------



## explod (21 January 2013)

Logique said:


> It might be better live, but on tv the mens is like watching robots, and goes for too long.
> 
> The womens is going the same way, but at least it doesn't take 5 hours to get a result.




Football at most goes for 100 minutes.  The top tennis players for stamina and skill would leave them in thier tracks.  They are in the realm of marathon runners.  Certainly that of Tomic and Federa the other day, some amazing rallies.


----------



## pixel (21 January 2013)

Logique said:


> It might be better live, but on tv the mens is like watching robots, and goes for too long.
> 
> The womens is going the same way, but at least it doesn't take 5 hours to get a result.




You've got two valid points there, Logique;

Watching some of the Aussie Open games live would be indeed tedious; luckily, I live in Perth.
Went to a Hopman Cup session: Australia vs Serbia. That's a very enjoyable format.
The Open games I prefer to watch on TV, using both the Mute button (grunts and screeches) and the off switch when it's getting too tedious. Usually, there's also a compact version afterwards with the best bits of each match.


----------



## prawn_86 (21 January 2013)

explod said:


> They are in the realm of marathon runners.




Not really, it is an entirely different fitness component. Tennis is all about short sharp bursts. They only cover 5 - 10km in a game distance wise. 

Tennis players also get ample chances to rest, meaning that a big factor of their fitness would be focused around quick recovery time


----------



## Macquack (21 January 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Oh yes?  Careers earnings, doesn't include other income such as endorsements, commercials etc:
> 
> Federer, Roger (SUI)	$76,014,777
> Nadal, Rafael (ESP)	$50,061,827
> ...




Where is our man Lleyton Hewitt on that list?

For the Australians amongst us :-

*Lleyton Hewitt (AUS)      $19,378,763*


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 January 2013)

I still reckon it is a silly game played by obsessives and watched by people with too much time on their hands.

Hitting a ball over a net.

What a waste of time, when someone hits it back.

gg


----------



## Miss Hale (21 January 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Definitely better live.  I went yesterday and saw some mens' doubles on an outside court, where I could get right up close.  Fast and furious, no commentary either.




I agree. I went again today and watched doubles on outside courts and a bit of the Juniors (Bernard Tomic's little sister, Sara) and also a wheelchair match.  I'm not keen on paying what I consider fairly hefty amounts to be stuck up in the rafters watching ants in the main stadiums so I opted for a ground pass only today.  As a social tennis player I always find it interesting to watch good players up close.  

I also enjoy a good close match on TV - the Djokovic Wawrinka match had me up until all hours last night it was a cracker! 

If you want to start talking about boring sports, what about cycling events like the Tour de France - days and days of watching cyclists just, well, cycle   Only worth watching for the French countryside.


----------



## burglar (21 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I still reckon it is a silly game played by obsessives and watched by people with too much time on their hands.
> 
> Hitting a ball over a net.
> 
> ...




How, pray tell, do you know so much about the game?

Have you had too much time on your hands, at some point in time?

:


----------



## Julia (21 January 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> I also enjoy a good close match on TV - the Djokovic Wawrinka match had me up until all hours last night it was a cracker!



I can tell you it was the ultimate in boring radio, displacing the usual ABC programs for late night.
Just awful.


----------



## Miss Hale (21 January 2013)

Julia said:


> I can tell you it was the ultimate in boring radio, displacing the usual ABC programs for late night.
> Just awful.




I don't know why they bother with tennis on the radio, it moves too fast to be able to make sense of the commentary and without _seeing_ the actual strokes, just knowing someone is hitting a forehand then a backhand then a forehand etc., yes, it's very boring. If I can't watch it live or on TV, I'm only interested to know how it's going via score updates.


----------



## pixel (21 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I still reckon it is a silly game played by obsessives and watched by people with too much time on their hands.
> 
> Hitting a ball over a net.
> 
> ...




LOL gg
I reckon you don't like Skittles and Tenpin Bowling either.
Someone tries to knock the pins down, knowing full-well that there's someone, or even a machine, back there to stand them all up again.
If you've never scored your first 200 or 250, you don't know what you're missing out on, man!
And all those years you're dreaming of the Perfect Game, and then, one day, you may even get one!


----------



## Miss Hale (22 January 2013)

pixel said:


> LOL gg
> I reckon you don't like Skittles and Tenpin Bowling either.
> Someone tries to knock the pins down, knowing full-well that there's someone, or even a machine, back there to stand them all up again.
> If you've never scored your first 200 or 250, you don't know what you're missing out on, man!
> And all those years you're dreaming of the Perfect Game, and then, one day, you may even get one!




And that's the point isn't it?  Everyone has  their own favourites.  I find soccer boring others find watching cricket all day long (for five days!) boring and I've heard golf described as as boring as watching grass grow. 

Even within the slugfest that tennis has now become  - I do miss the serve and volley days - the good players will construct the rally so that they eventually get an edge and make a winner.  I agree it _can_ be boring but that is the same for all sports.


----------



## Tink (23 January 2013)

I was actually talking about this the other day and its in the paper today

*Andy Murray's camp fumes as Australian Open rolls out red carpet for Roger Federer *
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/t...or-roger-federer/story-e6frfgao-1226559604255

Do you think its unfair, not just Murray, Azarenka and a few others?


----------



## Logique (23 January 2013)

Murray has a point. TV ratings are too influential. 

To me the fairest solution is to re-schedule the Australian Open away from the hottest months. The mostly northern hemisphere players come from their winter, straight into our hottest summer weather. No wonder the players get paid so much.


----------



## Miss Hale (23 January 2013)

I think he has a point too.  I fully expected his match on tonight, instead we have Federer again   I think he would still complain if it wasn't hot, it's not just about the weather it's about who is percieved as deserving of the prime time slot. I expect to see those night sessions shared around the top seeds as best as is possible.  I think the timing is perfect, I wouldn't want to see it messed with.  

Meanwhile, Sloane Stephens has beaten Serena


----------



## jancha (23 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I still reckon it is a silly game played by obsessives and watched by people with too much time on their hands.
> 
> Hitting a ball over a net.
> 
> ...




Whats the difference between that and this forum??
Watched by obsessives with too much time on theirs hands eg. Duckman & co
Making points and taking points.
Penalized for bad behaviour.
Only difference they make more money.
Anyone for tennis?


----------



## JTLP (23 January 2013)

Logique said:


> Murray has a point. TV ratings are too influential.
> 
> To me the fairest solution is to re-schedule the Australian Open away from the hottest months. The mostly northern hemisphere players come from their winter, straight into our hottest summer weather. No wonder the players get paid so much.




They actually don't play in Winter though - they either acclimatize here in some of the smaller tournaments or make their way down via Abu Dhabi etc and get to Aus.


----------



## Miss Hale (23 January 2013)

JTLP said:


> They actually don't play in Winter though - they either acclimatize here in some of the smaller tournaments or make their way down via Abu Dhabi etc and get to Aus.




In fact Murray spent time training in Miami even before heading to Australia to make sure he was well acclimatised.  Moving the date of the tournament doesn't make sense as it fits in well with our summer holidays here and is now well established as the first major tournament at the start of the season.  Really, they just need to be a bit fairer in their scheduling.


----------



## Whiskers (25 January 2013)

pixel said:


> agree completely: Tennis is a game of skill and endurance. Played at the high level displayed in top events like Hopman Cup and Grand Slam events, *I find it even aesthetically stimulating.*
> 
> 
> Agree to an extent: The grunting and screeching by an increasing number of women is indeed annoying; unfortunately, some men are also assuming those bad habits - e.g. Djokovic vs Wawrinka got quite noisy. But my remote has a "Mute" button.




Yeah, me too... 

Ana Ivanovic is very easy on the eye to watch as is young Ash Barty, what a talent and cool gal this one is!


----------



## Logique (25 January 2013)

What about Azarenka against Sloane Stephens, oh dear momentum's going against me, better go off and have a little 'extended injury break'.  I hope Li Na clobbers her in the final, and she's playing well enough.


----------



## jancha (25 January 2013)

Logique said:


> What about Azarenka against Sloane Stephens, oh dear momentum's going against me, better go off and have a little 'extended injury break'.  I hope Li Na clobbers her in the final, and she's playing well enough.




Yeah I hope so, and better still there will be only the one making annoying noises instead of two.
 I hope coaches are encouraging juniors coming up thru the ranks not to grunt. Cant be doing the sport much good.


----------



## Tink (25 January 2013)

There has been a few surprise outcomes coming into the finals.
I am looking forward to tonights game, wooo, go Andy 

But in saying that, I like Federer, may the best guy win.


----------



## Miss Hale (25 January 2013)

Logique said:


> What about Azarenka against Sloane Stephens, oh dear momentum's going against me, better go off and have a little 'extended injury break'.  I hope Li Na clobbers her in the final, and she's playing well enough.




Yeah, that was a bit sus wasn't it?  :frown:   Never been an Azarenka fan due to the shrieking and she is the reason we have been subjected to that Redfoo bloke all week   so after yesterday's little stunt she's even further down my list and I'll be barracking for Li Na too.  Tennis authorities need to ban the shrieking like golf banned the belly putter.


----------



## Tink (26 January 2013)

Well he made it through  
Thats all I been hearing all night/day, "Murray" in the scottish accent.
Aye 

Was a great game, looking forward to tomorrow night


----------



## Miss Hale (26 January 2013)

Happy to see Murray progress although I like Federer too so didn't really mind who won that match, but in the end I was barracking for Murray since he seemed to have less support from the crowd and I think he played the better tennis overall.  I hope he can beat Djokovic tomorrow, I don't mind Djokovic but I always like to see different people win, puts the cat amongst the pigeons and keeps things interesting


----------



## Sean K (27 January 2013)

Novak just played a winner off his knees. 

  

This is going to be a good match.


----------



## pixel (28 January 2013)

kennas said:


> Novak just played a winner off his knees.
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be a good match.




Congrats Novak;

...and bad luck, Andy. I was doubly impressed when I saw your raw foot with skin hanging off the bone. To hang in there for that long and never say Die: Respect, Mate!


----------



## Tink (28 January 2013)

Agree, Pixel.

Good on you, Andy, how you played with a foot in that condition, Respect to you -- yet you get others whingeing about their shoes.

Next time -- we will be cheering you
Aye 

Congrats Novak.


----------



## MrBurns (28 January 2013)

That foot and hamstring meant Andy had no hope I think the outcome would have been different but for that as he started very strong and seemed the better player 
His problems were the consequence of a 4 hour semi just 2 days beforehand

Sorry to see Federer fading he is such a nice bloke its hard to warm to Novak by comparison


----------



## Miss Hale (28 January 2013)

Add me to those that would rather have seen Murray win but as soon as he started to have some injury problems I know it was unlikely   Congratulations to Djokovic, he's a great player. 

Great to see Jarmila Gajdosova and Matty Ebden take out the mixed doubles though :jump:


----------



## Tink (8 July 2013)

> Andy Murray has become the first British man to win Wimbledon in 77 years, defeating world number one Novak Djokovic in straight sets 6-4, 7-5, 6-4.
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-07-08/andy-murray-breaks-britains-wimbledon-hoodoo/4804692



Good on him, though I like both, was a good game to watch.


----------



## sptrawler (8 July 2013)

Did anyone watch much of Wimbeldon this year. I couldn't get into it.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 July 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Did anyone watch much of Wimbeldon this year. I couldn't get into it.




I reckon they must have cut back strongly on the advertising because I didn't feel interested either.  Normally I am.


----------



## Tink (8 July 2013)

I enjoy the mens finals, I watched a couple but mainly the last few.
And of course, I like to see Andy win


----------



## Logique (17 January 2014)

The 2014 Australian Open seems intent on slowly par boiling the players, like so many lobsters.

Yesterday they made Maria Sharapova play in 43 degree heat, in the sun. 

Just close the roof you twits. And play at night on the outside courts. It's not rocket science.


----------



## Tink (17 January 2014)

Agree with you, Logique. 

I was surprised they let them play on, though it has been changed since yesterday.


----------



## Tink (22 January 2014)

Has anyone been watching the tennis?
There has been quite a few changes for the quarter finals.

http://www.ausopen.com/index.html

I will be watching Murray vs Federer tonight.


----------



## Logique (23 January 2014)

Yes enjoying it Tink, plenty of upsets this year.

One gripe, I love the the women's tennis, but the commentary is on mute here. Could that pommy Sam Smith be any more snooty and patronising! '.._oh, she's got quick little feet!_..' Can't stand her. And Woody doesn't do much to rescue it.  

It's like the women's matches commentary has been invaded by a suburban coffee clutch.


----------



## pavilion103 (23 January 2014)

Friday night! Can't wait


----------



## Macquack (24 January 2014)

Go the Fed Express.

If he does not win, I will have a whinge and say that the double handed back hand should be banned.


----------



## Miss Hale (25 January 2014)

Logique said:


> Yes enjoying it Tink, plenty of upsets this year.
> 
> One gripe, I love the the women's tennis, but the commentary is on mute here. Could that pommy Sam Smith be any more snooty and patronising! '.._oh, she's got quick little feet!_..' Can't stand her. And Woody doesn't do much to rescue it.
> 
> It's like the women's matches commentary has been invaded by a suburban coffee clutch.




I don't mind Sam Smith at all, or Todd Woodbridge, Renee Stubbs is the one I can't stand!

Have enjoyed the tennis this year, especially the Wawrinka Djokovic match.  Hoping Stan can beat Rafa tomorrow night (unlikely though).


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 January 2016)

Anyone give Fed a chance here tonight?

Down 4:1 in the first.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 January 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Anyone give Fed a chance here tonight?
> 
> Down 4:1 in the first.





No chance for Rog.

4 sets at best


----------



## MrBurns (28 January 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> No chance for Rog.
> 
> 4 sets at best




Win or lose Roger is the best.


----------



## Logique (29 January 2016)

The Djoker was dominant. Federer was brave, but didn't play well, he served poorly, and made too many unforced errors.

Serena is equally dominant in the women's. Pommy commentator Sam Smith is still snooty and ill-mannered. It's vital we know each lady tennis player's height and age, and any other prurient detail Sam can dredge up.  Mute button.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 July 2017)




----------



## Knobby22 (17 July 2017)

I have no idea what you have posted Gringott Bank.


----------



## Tisme (17 July 2017)

Federer ...wow


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 July 2017)

Knobby22 said:


> I have no idea what you have posted Gringott Bank.



That was the market depth of "back Federer" before play started.  The column on the right shows some of the big bets going through.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (24 July 2017)

Tomic interview last night.

Hard position for him as a youngster - either be disowned/rejected by his own parents, or perform.  High performing people are often in this predicament, and they choose to perform because it's less painful than the realization that they are completely unloved.  Maybe one day he'll find the courage to leave them and do his own thing.


----------



## Logique (24 July 2017)

I think you're on the right track there Gringotts.  

Tomic needs to find his own way back to tennis.


----------



## Logique (19 January 2018)

2018 Australian Open, and they've learnt nothing. The so-called heat policy is a joke.

The Open does nothing unless the air temperature is 40C (= on-court +70C). Monfils & Djokovic had to tolerate on-court 72C yesterday. Just plain dangerous.

It's cruel to watch these athletes suffering through matches, especially during the day when the Open won't even close the roof.


----------



## MrBurns (19 January 2018)

Very dangerous and irresponsible but the sponsors come first I guess.


----------



## Country Lad (19 January 2018)

I like watching the tennis but haven't seen much because regardless of who is playing, if there is screaming by the women or grunting by the men, I turn it off.

I can't understand why they do not simply call it cheating, which it is, and ban anybody doing it.  The noise would stop overnight.


----------



## dutchie (19 January 2018)

Too many overpaid divas (male and female) and boring. Needless to say I don't watch.


----------



## Logique (28 January 2018)

Great women's final. But at the presentation, again no Margaret Court, who probably told them where to get off.

But Billie Jean King, who last year publicly attacked Court's legacy as our greatest women's champion, even suggesting removal of Court's name from the stadium - well she swans in from the US and is feted and invited onto the stage.


----------



## Tisme (28 January 2018)

Logique said:


> Great women's final. But at the presentation, again no Margaret Court, who probably told them where to get off.
> 
> But Billie Jean King, who last year publicly attacked Court's legacy as our greatest women's champion, even suggesting removal of Court's name from the stadium - well she swans in from the US and is feted and invited onto the stage.





Margaret Court only won the Oz Open ~11 times? What makes her so special when it comes to sport?


----------



## SirRumpole (28 January 2018)

I'm surprised Navratilova wasn't there as well, throwing daggers at Margaret.


----------



## Tisme (28 January 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> I'm surprised Navratilova wasn't there as well, throwing daggers at Margaret.




I had to look it up. Seems MC won it 10 times and Nav 3 times? Weighting those with the SJW indice that would put Nav way out in front by about 3:1.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 January 2018)

It seem few sports can escape being used as battering rams for some social justice cause whether it be lgbxyz, feminism, indigenous or multicultural. I can see quotas coming for all of those in sporting teams soon.


----------



## Tink (28 January 2018)

The Stalinists have hijacked Melbourne

Good on you, Margaret Court.
Don't let them silence you.
--------------------------------------------------------

_https://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wa...ean-kings-transgender-criticism-ng-b88713610z

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/freedom-of-speech-and-protest.31657/page-6_


----------



## SirRumpole (28 January 2018)

A gruesome injury, poor bloke, no wonder he retired.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-01-...-forced-to-retire-aus-open-semi-final/9366730


----------



## sptrawler (28 January 2018)

Great to see someone so great as Federer, be so humble about winning, it's nice to see someone get emotional about something they have been gifted with.
Usually we see winners telling everyone how great they are, or people who get given everything, telling everyone it isn't enough.
Jeez he is a breath of fresh air.IMO


----------



## Tisme (29 January 2018)

Tink said:


> The Stalinists have hijacked Melbourne
> 
> Good on you, Margaret Court.
> Don't let them silence you.
> ...





What she really said on Vision Radio. My attitude is : so what if she said what those  two blokes masquerading as women have fabricated to get themselves in the spotlight. Navratilova and King should be ones getting their names expunged from the books et al for being the true haters of mankind and deluding themselves as being important anymore.

https://www.eternitynews.com.au/australia/what-did-margaret-court-really-say/


> Here is what Court actually said:
> 
> “The gay lobby is behind that bullying programme in the schools. And, you know, children not knowing … they’re taking out ‘he’ and ‘she’ and you become an ‘it’ and a ‘we’ and a ‘they’. And, you know, if you feel like being a girl you can dress like a girl if you’re a boy. And if you’re a boy … uh, I think what confusion for a child. I get confused just talking about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sptrawler (1 February 2018)

I wonder if Tomic fulfilled his contract, for "I'm a celebrity, get me out of here", and received the cash?


----------



## SirRumpole (1 February 2018)

sptrawler said:


> I wonder if Tomic fulfilled his contract, for "I'm a celebrity, get me out of here", and received the cash?




Personally I think Tomic is showing signs of a deteriorating mental condition and I think he needs professional medical help.

Otherwise I have no interest in what he says or does.


----------



## Tisme (1 February 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Personally I think Tomic is showing signs of a deteriorating mental condition and I think he needs professional medical help.
> 
> Otherwise I have no interest in what he says or does.




He'll end up like our long distance swimmer if he continues with the self pity.


----------



## Miss Hale (8 February 2018)

sptrawler said:


> I wonder if Tomic fulfilled his contract, for "I'm a celebrity, get me out of here", and received the cash?




Apparently not, you need to stay two weeks to get the money. 

Like SirRumpole, I too think he needs help.


----------



## sptrawler (15 January 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Personally I think Tomic is showing signs of a deteriorating mental condition and I think he needs professional medical help.
> 
> Otherwise I have no interest in what he says or does.




I think the troublesome twins, having to qualify through the preliminaries, is starting to hit home.
So rather than just get on with playing the game, Tomic is going to try and roll Hewitt, best of luck with that.

https://www.smh.com.au/sport/tennis...c-broadside-exposes-rift-20190115-p50rdz.html

There is two choices, be a team player, or go fund yourself. IMO


----------



## jbocker (15 January 2019)

sptrawler said:


> There is two choices, be a team player, or go fund yourself. IMO



"Fund" was not the word that came to mind.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 January 2019)

Mark Knight has been sent on holiday... to Siberia... without his phone and laptop.


----------



## sptrawler (15 January 2019)

I watched the Kyrgios interview, he was very measured with his response, I think a lot of the issues are due to the PC upbringing today.
Don't put them under pressure, don't tell them they need to do better, don't tell them they are being brats, don't tell them anything.
Unless it is positive, so they don't feel disappointed.
This isn't going to make a better Australia. IMO


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 January 2019)

Equal prize money for women is such utter nonsense.  Men are naturally much better at sport, therefore they draw greater viewership (translates to sponsorhip $).

In the modelling world, men get paid about 1/10th that of female models.  Why?  Because there's less interest.  Looking good is much more important for women than men, so women attract higher viewership and therefore much higher pay. 

There's a reason the CEO and the office cleaner aren't paid the same wage.  They bring different value to the company. 

https://metro.co.uk/2016/03/21/nova...ve-to-be-paid-more-than-female-stars-5765546/


----------



## explod (16 January 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Equal prize money for women is such utter nonsense.  Men are naturally much better at sport, therefore they draw greater viewership (translates to sponsorhip $).
> 
> In the modelling world, men get paid about 1/10th that of female models.  Why?  Because there's less interest.  Looking good is much more important for women than men, so women attract higher viewership and therefore much higher pay.
> 
> ...



Good point GB, and that interest could be measured and prize money calculated accordingly.


----------



## jbocker (16 January 2019)

explod said:


> Good point GB, and that interest could be measured and prize money calculated accordingly.



Easily Fixed.
Don't have a womens' competition. 
Don't have a mens' competition. 
Just have an open competition, even the trans gender wont cause an issue.


----------



## sptrawler (16 January 2019)

jbocker said:


> Easily Fixed.
> Don't have a womens' competition.
> Don't have a mens' competition.
> Just have an open competition, even the trans gender wont cause an issue.



That isn't fair, we are only equal sometimes.


----------



## dutchie (16 January 2019)

Chinese bottled water sold at Oz open. Talk about an oxymoron.
No wonder Oz tennis is so pathetic.


----------



## dutchie (16 January 2019)

jbocker said:


> Easily Fixed.
> Don't have a womens' competition.
> Don't have a mens' competition.
> Just have an open competition, even the trans gender wont cause an issue.



This is a great idea.
It would also be necessary to have 50% women in the draw.
There would be more interest in the first few rounds as the women are smashed by the men. What a giggle.


----------



## jbocker (16 January 2019)

dutchie said:


> This is a great idea.
> It would also be necessary to have 50% women in the draw.
> There would be more interest in the first few rounds as the women are smashed by the men. What a giggle.



They could have a handicap system, like in golf to even the field. Those on top of the 'ladder' get bigger appearance fees. AND I AM NOT saying that women have bigger handicaps. Heaven forbid.


----------



## Macquack (16 January 2019)

The women should play best of five sets like the men. I don't understand why they do not. Some of the women's matches are over in a minute which further reduces interest. Equal pay for equal play.


----------



## dutchie (16 January 2019)

Macquack said:


> The women should play best of five sets like the men. I don't understand why they do not. Some of the women's matches are over in a minute which further reduces interest. Equal pay for equal play.




If it was an Open competition women would still only play 3 sets (0-6,0-6,0-6)


----------



## Macquack (17 January 2019)

dutchie said:


> If it was an Open competition women would still only play 3 sets (0-6,0-6,0-6)



I am no fan of dismissing women's sport because they generally can't compete against men. Why isn't this juvenile argument put up in regards to men's boxing? Don't have any weight divisions, just let the heavyweights beat the bejesus out of everyone.


----------



## sptrawler (17 January 2019)

Macquack said:


> The women should play best of five sets like the men. I don't understand why they do not. Some of the women's matches are over in a minute which further reduces interest. Equal pay for equal play.




I think you summed it up well there Maca, the problem with this whole equality thing is, they don't compare apples with apples.


----------



## Logique (26 January 2019)

Seen in company with Nicole Kidman at the tennis, Anna Wintour is apparently the editor of a fashion magazine. Not that you could tell from the ugly sunglasses and the mop on her head.

Anna breezed into the country, pausing to take a swipe at one of our greatest sporting heros, Margaret Court, whose name Anna says, should be removed from the tennis centre.

There's such a thing as an ungracious guest Anna. Don't let the door hit your bony bum on the way out


----------



## Knobby22 (24 January 2020)

Come on Millman!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 January 2020)

Barty party


----------



## sptrawler (28 January 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Barty party



She is certainly playing herself into good form.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 January 2020)

Watched Krygos and Nadal last night and nearly turned it off because of the grunting, disgusting.

ALso the ball was hard to see on that colour surface.


----------



## sptrawler (28 January 2020)

I see John Mcenroe and Martina Navratilova carrying a placard, to rename Margaret Court Arena, priceless.
What a pair of dicks, what do they then do if Evonne  Goolagong Cawley says something they don't like, make up another placard?
https://www.theage.com.au/sport/ten...-ta-over-protocol-breach-20200128-p53vl0.html


----------



## SirRumpole (28 January 2020)

sptrawler said:


> I see John Mcenroe and Martina Navratilova carrying a placard, to rename Margaret Court Arena, priceless.
> What a pair of dicks, what do they then do if Evonne  Goolagong Cawley says something they don't like, make up another placard?
> https://www.theage.com.au/sport/ten...-ta-over-protocol-breach-20200128-p53vl0.html




Just like the Yanks to order other nations around.

Trump would renounce their visas.


----------



## chiff (29 January 2020)

Have you ever thought how lucky Australia was to have a golden era in tennis....Laver Hoad Court Goolagong etc. I think it was countries with compatible weather,training facilities etc like Australia USA (california) Spain and a few others that dominated.With the advent of indoor courts and more training facilities countries like Sweden,Switzerland and Eastern European nations got active.Winners even come from Easter Asia.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 January 2020)

sptrawler said:


> I see John Mcenroe and Martina Navratilova carrying a placard, to rename Margaret Court Arena, priceless.
> What a pair of dicks, what do they then do if Evonne  Goolagong Cawley says something they don't like, make up another placard?
> https://www.theage.com.au/sport/ten...-ta-over-protocol-breach-20200128-p53vl0.html



So much for inclusion


----------



## sptrawler (29 January 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> So much for inclusion



The underlying problem is IMO, how much these media personalities take it upon themselves, to be judge, jury and executioner on issues. As though they are paragons of virtue, or have some underlying intelligence, to support their obvious biases. Absolute muppets IMO.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 January 2020)

I propose that we demand a name change of Yankee stadium to African American Stadium to acknowledge the suppression and slavery imposed by white Americans on the blacks.

In other words, MYOB.


----------



## Logique (29 January 2020)

sptrawler said:


> I see John Mcenroe and Martina Navratilova carrying a placard, to rename Margaret Court Arena, priceless.
> What a pair of dicks, what do they then do if Evonne  Goolagong Cawley says something they don't like, make up another placard?
> https://www.theage.com.au/sport/ten...-ta-over-protocol-breach-20200128-p53vl0.html



Indeed. When we need a lecture on appropriate behaviour, we won't be taking it from Mac Superbrat. He was fouled out of a match in Australia wasn't he.
As for Navratilova, Margaret Court has done more for women's tennis than Martina will ever do. And at a time when it wasn't easy, Margaret was a pioneer had to practice with the men.

And the presentation to M.Court should have been televised. Why wasn't it?

Superbrat and Navratilova's visitor visas should be cancelled with extreme prejudice by ScoMo


----------



## sptrawler (29 January 2020)

Logique said:


> Indeed. When we need a lecture on appropriate tennis behaviour, we won't be taking it from Mac Superbrat. He was fouled out of a match in Australia wasn't he.
> As for Navratilova, Margaret Court has done more for women's tennis than Martina will ever do. And at a time when it wasn't easy, Margaret was a pioneer had to practice with the men.
> 
> And the presentation to M.Court should have been televised. Why wasn't it?



Because the media would have made it a farce and the vocal minority would have disrupted the ceremony, after all those two groups run every National agenda. IMO


----------



## sptrawler (31 January 2020)

Jee wiz this game between Thiem and Zverev, shows we are on the cusp of the next generation of players, fantastic to see and great that Nadal, Federer and Djokovich have pushed them to a new level. IMO


----------



## Knobby22 (10 July 2022)

Huge Wimbledon final tonight.
Go Kygios!
He became a Vegan a few years ago but his new mentor has him eating fish. Big difference.


----------



## Macquack (10 July 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Huge Wimbledon final tonight.
> Go Kygios!
> He became a Vegan a few years ago but his new mentor has him eating fish. Big difference.



I am no fan of Novax Djokovic, but I will not be too upset if the Joker wins, because Nick Kyrgios is a jerk.


----------



## sptrawler (10 July 2022)

At the end of the day, as long as it is a great game that's what it is about, finals so often disappoint, hopefully not this one.
Obsessively focused Vs natural flair, should be interesting.


----------



## Knobby22 (10 July 2022)

sptrawler said:


> Obsessively focused Vs natural flair, should be interesting.



Yes, also defensive boring player always playing the percentage shots vs talented interesting player aggresively making play.

Nick has had his demons. I hope they get excised today.


----------



## sptrawler (10 July 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Yes, also defensive boring player always playing the percentage shots vs talented interesting player aggresively making play.
> 
> Nick has had his demons. I hope they get excised today.



The only problem is, that it is on at the same time as the tour de France, so we end up chanel surfing. Lol


----------



## Knobby22 (10 July 2022)

sptrawler said:


> The only problem is, that it is on at the same time as the tour de France, so we end up chanel surfing. Lol



Yes  watching it now. 😁


----------



## sptrawler (10 July 2022)

Knobby22 said:


> Yes  watching it now. 😁



Yes the tour has some amazing athletes, we love the cycling.


----------



## wayneL (11 July 2022)

Amazing that Novak made it from the ICU to win Wimbledon... Just amazing.

</tongueincheek>


----------



## SirRumpole (11 July 2022)

Nick did just enough not to be disgraced, but Djokovic hasn't won 21 Grand Slams for nothing.

Losing a point on your serve in a normal game can be overcome, in a tie break it's deadly.


----------

